# Just introducing myself to the Brothers on this site :)



## Mark.y (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello Brothers, I am in hop s that I am entering this correctly.... I am a Past Master and a member of two Blue Lodges. I am a Past Grand High Priest of Royal Arch Mason's in Wyomg, Current Grand Commander of the Grand Commandery of Knights Templar of Wyoming and the Deputy Grand Master of the Grand Lodge AF&AM of Wyoming and a member of a lot of Masonic Groups, York Rite and Scottish Rite. I've really just been reading until today, but I thank you for allowing me to become a member. I hope that I can participate regularly.


----------



## Matt L (Dec 28, 2016)

Welcome SK Mark.  Lot's of good info here.


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 28, 2016)

Mark.y said:


> Hello Brothers, I am in hop s that I am entering this correctly.... I am a Past Master and a member of two Blue Lodges. I am a Past Grand High Priest of Royal Arch Mason's in Wyomg, Current Grand Commander of the Grand Commandery of Knights Templar of Wyoming and the Deputy Grand Master of the Grand Lodge AF&AM of Wyoming and a member of a lot of Masonic Groups, York Rite and Scottish Rite. I've really just been reading until today, but I thank you for allowing me to become a member. I hope that I can participate regularly.


Hello Brother from your Western neighbor, the Great State of Idaho! I think we may have met a few times.


----------



## Mark.y (Dec 28, 2016)

I do believe you are right Barry, I think we shared a table at dinner one night. Great to know you are here and I am in hopes to make it over there again in this Masonic year, possibly Grand Lodge, possibly Grand Sessions both, really looking forward to it, you guys do a great job by all of us


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 28, 2016)

Mark.y said:


> I do believe you are right Barry, I think we shared a table at dinner one night. Great to know you are here and I am in hopes to make it over there again in this Masonic year, possibly Grand Lodge, possibly Grand Sessions both, really looking forward to it, you guys do a great job by all of us


Barring some unforeseen event, I plan on being Wyoming the third weekend for the Wyoming College meeting.


----------



## Mark.y (Dec 28, 2016)

I very much look forward to seeing you there Barry, as you said, barring anything unforeseen, I will be there


----------



## flameburns623 (Dec 28, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Bloke (Dec 29, 2016)

Welcome Brother !


----------



## Mark.y (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you Brothers. great site you have here, I am enjoying it tremendously.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 30, 2016)

Greetings Brother and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 31, 2016)

Mark.y said:


> Hello Brothers, I am in hop s that I am entering this correctly.... I am a Past Master and a member of two Blue Lodges. I am a Past Grand High Priest of Royal Arch Mason's in Wyomg, Current Grand Commander of the Grand Commandery of Knights Templar of Wyoming and the Deputy Grand Master of the Grand Lodge AF&AM of Wyoming and a member of a lot of Masonic Groups, York Rite and Scottish Rite. I've really just been reading until today, but I thank you for allowing me to become a member. I hope that I can participate regularly.



Welcome to the online community here!


----------



## The Traveling Man (Dec 31, 2016)

Welcome Brother..


----------



## ugur (Jan 1, 2017)

welcome here


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 1, 2017)

Welcome Sir Knight. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## flameburns623 (Jan 7, 2017)

Welcome, Brother and Sir Knight!


----------



## Mark.y (Jan 16, 2017)

Mark.y said:


> I very much look forward to seeing you there Barry, as you said, barring anything unforeseen, I will be there


Great seeing you Barry! You did an awesome job, sorry about the migraine at the end, me and incense sometimes do not get along and it will set off a migraine immediately. Hope you had a safe trip home.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 16, 2017)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 16, 2017)

Mark.y said:


> Great seeing you Barry! You did an awesome job, sorry about the migraine at the end, me and incense sometimes do not get along and it will set off a migraine immediately. Hope you had a safe trip home.


It was good seeing you too! Jeremy said that the incense was bugging him as well.

I made it back to Boise safe and sound last night.


----------

